# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Jeugdgezondheidszorg baat bij nieuwe internettoepassing - Zorgkrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Jeugdgezondheidszorg baat bij nieuwe internettoepassing*
*Zorgkrant -** 8 okt 2006*
Het nieuwe internetprogramma E-health4Uth levert een belangrijke bijdrage aan het werk van schoolartsen en schoolverpleegkundigen. Dit blijkt uit het proefschrift van Resi Mangunkusumo, die het programma ontwikkelde en evalueerde. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

